# bubble-gum teenage magazine



## Mik_IT&UK

Hello!

Rather than understanding what the expression means (I think I have got it if I bear in mind the Italian teenage magazine "Cioè" [omg!]), I am after a good translation. I thought of
- "puerile", but it sounds too judgemental;
- "frivola", but it doesn't sound right (probably too week);

Can you help? Here is the sentence (from an art catalogue):

"Even Neville Brody, the enfant terrible of British graphic design, had an abortive turn as a design consultant for the bubble-gum teenage magazine Mademoiselle."

Persino Neville Brody, l'enfant terrible della grafica britannica, fece un'esperienza rivelatasi fallimentare come esperto di grafica per la puerile/frivola/? rivista per adolescenti Mademoiselle.

There must be something better... Thanks!

M


----------



## BristolGirl

Hi Mik - it's difficult to find something that 'fits' - 'bubble-gum' also means 'commercialissimo' as well as 'frivolo'.
 I'll go away and have a think - meantime maybe someone will come up with a brilliant idea..........

Edit - oops ! spelt your name wrong !!


----------



## Lorena1970

Per la_ zuccherosa rivista_ (giovanile/per adolescenti) "Mademoiselle" (ADORO Neville Brody!)
"Bubble-gum teenage magazine" non significa semplicemente frivolo, ma bensì "zuccheroso"/"sdolcinato", con un gusto tutto fiocchetti rosa e codini, stile pon-pon girl e simili, gusto che contrasta nettamente con la personalità grafica e artistica di Brody.


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

Thanks for both suggestions (this thread and the related one), BristolGirl. Have a good think...


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

Zuccheroso mi piace! Grazie, Lorena.


----------



## luway

Un'alternativa direi sarebbe anche 'caramelloso', ma in ogni caso se 'bubble-gum' come dice BG porta con sé anche l'idea di 'molto commerciale' questa parte del concetto si perde...


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally Posted by *luway*
> ma in ogni caso se 'bubble-gum' come dice BG porta con sé anche l'idea  di 'molto commerciale' questa parte del concetto si perde...



"la zuccherosa rivista per teenagers Mademoiselle" secondo te non veicola il senso di commerciale...? Secondo me, dato il contesto *(arte design/ architettura/ postmodern e affini)* lo veicola eccome!!! Tra fine anni '70 e metà anni '80 (punk, Patty Smith, dark etc.) tutto ciò che era definito "zuccheroso" era sinonomo di "commerciale" e non di avanguardia, quale è, riferito alla grafica, l'ambito al quale Neville Brody appartiene. Fidati!


----------



## luway

Sull'essere commerciale non serve mi fidi, perché concordo con te, dato che alla prima lettura l'avevo inteso diversamente.

Resto però dell'idea che 'caramelloso' possa funzionare meglio di 'zuccheroso' per 'bubble-gum'.


----------



## Lorena1970

"bubble-gum", una cosa appiccicosa dolce e, generalmente, rosa; zuccheroso evoca qualcosa di appiccicaticcio e sdolcinato in varie forme (non ultima lo zucchero filato) ed è più astratto di "caramelloso" che vedo meglio per descrivere i colori o gli ambienti. Non so che dirti: in questo contesto io non ce lo vedo/sento!


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> "bubble-gum", una cosa appiccicosa dolce e, generalmente, rosa; zuccheroso evoca qualcosa di appiccicaticcio e sdolcinato in varie forme (non ultima lo zucchero filato) ed è più astratto di "caramelloso" che vedo meglio per descrivere i colori o gli ambienti. Non so che dirti: in questo contesto io non ce lo vedo/sento!



La cosa è buffa!, perché io sceglierei 'caramelloso' proprio per come hai descritto tu 'bubble-gum' (che sceglierei quel termine perché mi ricorda qualcosa di rosa e appicicaticcio stavo per scriverlo proprio nel pomeriggio, poi ho lasciato stare perché l'ho dato per scontato..), mentre 'zuccheroso', proprio per come descrivi anch'esso, mi fa pensare a un film romantico 'così sdolcinato da far venire il diabete', come usano dire... Ma questo è il mio immaginario e non mi sento certo di dire che valga per tutti, già il fatto che per te è l'esatto contrario dimostra che mi sbaglierei! 

Il problema comunque mi pare non si ponga, Mik conosce l'italiano quanto noi, con tutta questa varietà di suggerimenti saprà ben scegliere quale faccia al suo caso ora


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

luway said:


> Mik conosce l'italiano quanto noi, con tutta questa varietà di suggerimenti saprà ben scegliere quale faccia al suo caso ora


 
Grazie del credito, Luway. Chissà se è vero... 

Per non far torto a nessuno dei due suggerimenti (sfido chiunque a dire che uno o l'altro sia "sbagliato")... non vi dico cosa ho scelto 

Meno male che, dopo mille discussioni a volte più a volte meno interessanti, quando si tratta di scegliere "la" parola c'è ancora spazio per la magica libertà tutta individuale delle suggestioni.

Grazie!

M


----------



## You little ripper!

According to the Free Online Dictionary,  'bubblegum' is slang, meaning:       

_marked by or displaying an adolescent immaturity, as in style or taste._


----------



## BristolGirl

The same dictionary also says :
*2. Slang A style of popular music designed to appeal to adolescents, characterized by bouncy rhythms and a generally cheerful tone.*
The origin of the word is that it was the name given to music which was popular in the late 60s and early 70s marketed for teenagers and extremely commercial (eg Sugar Sugar by the Archies !!) The term was coined by record producers seeking commercial hits and then went on to become a description of style or taste.​


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

Thank you Chares Costante, thank you BristolGirl! I had found all of that, my problem was to think of an appropriate translation, fitting the context. I honestly think Lorerana's and Luway's suggestions are both suitable.
If any better comes, I'll be happy to take it into consideration.


----------



## luway

Allora forse possono esserti utili anche definizioni e sinonimi dei due già trovati:

zuccheroso: 


*1* Che contiene molto zucchero; anche, molto dolce: _frutta z._

*2* fig. Sdolcinato, manierato, stucchevole: _tipo z._; _prosa z._

• sec. XVI


caramelloso: 


*1* Appiccicoso e zuccheroso

*2* fig. Sdolcinato, mellifluo: _modi c._

• a. 1962    [Come facciano a datarlo così, non so proprio!]


sinonimi


Mmh, anche 'sciropposo' forse si presta...


----------



## You little ripper!

I don't think the meaning of 'bubblegum' in this context has anything to do with the chewing gum. It may have had it origins there, but according to Wikipedia, speaking of 'bubblegum music':

_Producers Jerry Kasenetz and Jeff Katz  have claimed credit for coining the term "bubblegum music", saying that  when they discussed their target audience, they decided it was  "teenagers, the young kids. And at the time we used to be chewing  bubblegum and my partner and I used to look at it and laugh and say,  'Ah, this is like bubblegum music'."_

To me, 'bubble-gum teenage magazine' simply means a magazine that appeals to teenagers (immature when it comes to style and taste).


----------



## Matrap

Salve ragazzi

Dai contributi di Charles e BristolGirl mi pare di capire che "bubblegum" sottindenda due qualità fondamentali ai fini traduttivi: l'immaturità (adolescenziale) e la percezione di un prodotto molto commerciale. A questo punto non so se "zuccheroso/caramelloso" e sinonimi vari siano troppo pertinenti. Ma correggetemi pure se sbaglio. 

P.s. Una domanda per i nostri amici natives: a vostro parere "bubblegum" ha una connotazione "_slightly derogatory"?_​


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

Charles Costante said:


> I don't think the meaning of 'bubblegum' in this context has anything to do with the chewing gum. It may have had it origins there, but according to Wikipedia, speaking of 'bubblegum music':
> 
> _Producers Jerry Kasenetz and Jeff Katz  have claimed credit for coining the term "bubblegum music", saying that  when they discussed their target audience, they decided it was  "teenagers, the young kids. And at the time we used to be chewing  bubblegum and my partner and I used to look at it and laugh and say,  'Ah, this is like bubblegum music'."_
> 
> To me, 'bubble-gum teenage magazine' simply means a magazine that appeals to teenagers (immature when it comes to style and taste).



That's a good point that can't be ignored, even though I must admitt I had got attached to my choice...

Back to my initial suggestion of "puerile", than? Or is it too strong? I realize some of the charm of the expression "bubble-gum" goes, but maybe it's better like that than changing the meaning of it  as I was about to do... Mother tongue sensibility seems to be suggesting that the "sweet and sticky" connotation (which is sometimes typical of teenage music and products) is not necessarily in the phrase bubble-gum magazine. I can't ignore that, can I?

M


----------



## luway

Ottima osservazione, Matrap! In effetti io mi sono concentrata sul puro aggettivo senza invece pensare a dare quanto meno un'occhiata a questa rivista. Rimediando, ecco qui, cosa ne dice Wikipedia, ma soprattutto leggete qui, un'ottima ampia descrizione di contenuti, target e quant'altro. 'Sciropposo' e varianti in effetti ora non mi suonano più pertinenti, a meno che l'autore del testo che Mik sta traducendo non volesse metterci del giudizio negativo.

Un estratto dell'articolo:
"...Not as old or cold as _Vogue_, not as dull as _Glamour_, not as do-goodery as _Marie Claire_, not as ditsy or sex-addicted as _Cosmopolitan_. [...] The publication's  tagline, in 1954, was: 'The magazine for smart young women.' Smart!"


----------



## You little ripper!

Matrap said:


> P.s. Una domanda per i nostri amici natives: a vostro parere "bubblegum" ha una connotazione "_slightly derogatory"?_​


It is slightly derogatory, Matrap. 



Mik_IT&UK said:


> That's a good point that can't be ignored, even though I must admitt I had got attached to my choice...
> 
> Back to my initial suggestion of "puerile", than? Or is it too strong? I realize some of the charm of the expression "bubble-gum" goes, but maybe it's better like that than changing the meaning of it  as I was about to do... Mother tongue sensibility seems to be suggesting that the "sweet and sticky" connotation (which is sometimes typical of teenage music and products) is not necessarily in the phrase bubble-gum magazine. I can't ignore that, can I?
> 
> M


 Mik, Wiktionary  says _sweet, perky or *youthful*_, but I don't really think 'sweet' or 'perky' work in this context. This  dictionary says: _*Figurative of young teenager tastes* or culture from the early 1960s.
_


----------



## gandolfo

Matrap
"Bubblegum "makes me think "tacky" .... "pacchiano" or "vistoso"


----------



## Matrap

Allora proverei con "...la dozzinale rivista per ragazzini Mademoiselle". (Per rendere il tono leggermente spregiativo)

Che ne dite? Altri suggerimenti?


----------



## Lorena1970

Mik_IT&UK said:


> Here is the sentence (from an art catalogue):
> 
> "Even Neville Brody, the enfant terrible of British graphic design, had an abortive turn as a design consultant for the bubble-gum teenage magazine Mademoiselle."



Non voglio insistere sul mio suggerimento ma credo che spesso andare troppo a fondo sottrae freschezza ad associazioni istintive che sono difficilmente razionalizzabili. Naturalmente è la mia opinione

A questo punto, rileggendo ancora una volta il brano postato, forse tradurrei con un semplice "*per la rivista giovanile/commerciale Mademoiselle"* ( o giovanile o commerciale, oppure entrambi se ci stanno) e questo non per svilire i vari suggerimenti, ma per evitare qualsiasi forma di "giudizio" pur rispettando il testo.
Qualcuno di voi conosce "Lei", storica rivista femminile per adolescenti e giovani donne?(periodo d'oro:fine anni '70 -fine anni '80) Diciamo che era la versione italiana di "Mademoiselle", ed ha influenzato la generazione femminile e gay anni '80. Di nascosto, poi, la leggevano anche i maschietti...

Non  definirei Mademoiselle "zuccherosa" in assoluto, ma all'interno del contesto Postmodern sì, in quanto si parla di un periodo artistico complesso che mischia influenze pop con neo-decorativismo e tende ad "alleggerire" le problematiche attraverso un atteggiamento ludico, sfrontato e in alcuni casi "sdolcinato" rispetto a quella che era stata fino ad allora la cultura dominante in ambito artistico/design/architettura.
Non voglio cadere nella predica, quindi mi fermo qui. 

@Gand: a un primo sguardo "pacchiana" mi ha attratta, ma poi no, non la definirei "pacchiana" perché è un giudizio estetico troppo forte che secondo me non calza.

@ Matrap: no, "dozzinale" secondo me è troppo dispregiativo. La rivista non era dozzinale in quanto vi scrivevano anche delle "buone penne" e la grafica nonchè la fotografia erano molto curate e, per certi aspetti, innovative, sempre secondo i parametri descritti sopra.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Lorena

A mio avviso non si tratta di dare un giudizio (estetico) sulla rivista, e quindi di trovare una traduzione corrispondente al reale "valore" della rivista, si tratta di tradurre casomai il giudizio che a quanto pare ne dà il catalogo d'arte di cui sopra.


----------



## Lorena1970

Matrap said:


> Ciao Lorena
> 
> A mio avviso non si tratta di dare un giudizio (estetico) sulla rivista, e quindi di trovare una traduzione corrispondente al reale "valore" della rivista, si tratta di tradurre casomai il giudizio che a quanto pare ne dà il catalogo d'arte di cui sopra.



Concordo, ma secondo me il "giudizio" non è giusto tradurlo con "dozzinale", poiché quella rivista fa parte dell'ambito culturale del Postmodern e, come ho detto, ha avuto fior fiore di collaboratori. A questo punto forse dovremmo leggere un brano più ampio che non la singola frase. L'importante è comunque aver chiarito (?!) le idee a Mik e avergli dato modo di riflettere.


----------



## Mik_IT&UK

Chiarite è parola mooooolto grossa, a questo punto! 
Diciamo notevolmente arricchite...
Fra le tante mi è venuto in mente anche l'aggettivo "lezioso", che ha il giusto livello di criticità benevola e lascia spazio alla dimensione di qualità, ma non corrisponde affatto a "bubble-gum" quanto a posizione nelle spettro "colloquiale--->ricercato" del vocabolario. Né porta in sé la dimansione del giovanilismo, che però è garantita dalla presenza della specificazione "per teenager". Insomma, deciderò in fase di revisione. Di materiale per riflettere ce n'è. Anche per i poveracci che in futuro visiteranno il thread in cerca di un'illuminazione...
Grazie a tutti!
Mik


----------



## Peninsular

Mah, non sono convinto che _bubblegum_ sia proprio dispregiativo - fa riferimento anche a una cosa nel suo modo spensierato, libero e non-palloso, anche se al servizio del commercio: dipende dal punto di vista da chi lo guarda. Molto dei miei canzoni preferiti si potrebbero definire _bubblegum pop... _sonoprofondi nella loro leggerezza!


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> Mah, non sono convinto che _bubblegum_ sia proprio dispregiativo - fa riferimento anche a una cosa nel suo modo spensierato, libero e non-palloso, anche se al servizio del commercio: dipende dal punto di vista da chi lo guarda. Molto dei miei canzoni preferiti si potrebbero definire _bubblegum pop... _sonoprofondi nella loro leggerezza!



Concordo!Mi viene ora in mente "la spensierata rivista per teenagers  Mademoiselle" che forse non è male!

"Lezioso" secondo me non va bene, ma come sempre è il mio parere personale


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> Mah, non sono convinto che _bubblegum_ sia proprio dispregiativo - fa riferimento anche a una cosa nel suo modo spensierato, libero e non-palloso, anche se al servizio del commercio: dipende dal punto di vista da chi lo guarda. Molto dei miei canzoni preferiti si potrebbero definire _bubblegum pop... _sonoprofondi nella loro leggerezza!



This might interest you (and not just you), Pen: bubblegum pop.
OT:  Io ci sono cresciuta, ma non mi piaceva neache quando avevo 13 anni! Già andavo molto più sul pesante! 

E sono anche convinta che è da _bubblegum pop_ che derivi anche questo "nomignolo" dato alle riviste per le ragazzine. @Lo, sono d'accordo: _lezioso_ è un po' troppo per descrivere una rivista del genere. Idem _dozzinale_. 

Sono d'accordo che qui la chiave è la "dolcezza" intesa come "spensieratezza/innocenza" (anche se le 13enni di oggi sono probabilmente più sveglie di quello che eravamo noi.


----------



## Peninsular

Amabile? Sorridente?
(OT -Thanks LC, though to my 13-year-old mind nothing was more bubblegum than mindless glam stomp and the brothers Ramone!)


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> @Lo, sono d'accordo: _lezioso_ è un po' troppo per descrivere una rivista del genere. Idem _dozzinale_.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che qui la chiave è la "dolcezza" intesa come "spensieratezza/innocenza" (anche se le 13enni di oggi sono probabilmente più sveglie di quello che eravamo noi. Il testo è relativo a un catalogo sul Postmodern, quindi si rifà a quegli anni...



OT: io invece ammetto che ero un'accanita lettrice di LEI, ma allo stesso tempo ascoltavo Patty Smith...
Non dimenticare che su Mademoiselle ci ha scritto anche Sylvia Plath...e che la sua versione Italiana (LEI appunto) era piuttosto eclettica e trasversale (come gli anni '80...)

Ecco, un'altra possibilità che non mi dispiace è "L'eclettica rivista per teenegers Mademoiselle" Non traduce alla lettera "bubble-gum" ma tenendo conto del contesto ci potrebbe stare... (Ammetto che, pur sostenendo il mio "zuccherosa", possono esserci altre possibilità...)

Non credo che "bubble-gum" qui sia dispregiativo, quanto piuttosto semplicemente descrittivo dello stile della rivista.
"Boccio" invece "amabile" e "sorridente", per quanto siano aggettivi adatti alla rivista, non ne sintetizzerei il senso con questi aggettivi in questo contesto... (Sorry Pen )


----------



## Peninsular

No offence taken Lorena! Ma _eclettica_ non è un po' troppo _earnest_? Bubblegum suona anche del frivolo e monouso, nel miglior dei sensi...


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> Non  definirei Mademoiselle "zuccherosa" in assoluto, ma all'interno del contesto Postmodern sì, in quanto si parla di un periodo artistico complesso che mischia influenze pop con neo-decorativismo e tende ad "alleggerire" le problematiche attraverso un atteggiamento ludico, sfrontato e in alcuni casi "sdolcinato" rispetto a quella che era stata fino ad allora la cultura dominante in ambito artistico/design/architettura.
> Non voglio cadere nella predica, quindi mi fermo qui.
> 
> @ Matrap: no, "dozzinale" secondo me è troppo dispregiativo. La rivista non era dozzinale in quanto vi scrivevano anche delle "buone penne" e la grafica nonchè la fotografia erano molto curate e, per certi aspetti, innovative, sempre secondo i parametri descritti sopra.


Lo, I think that the opinion of the writer is more important here, not what the magazine actually is about. The writer could have said _......... for the trashy teenage magazine Mademoiselle_, which would obviously be translated completely differently. 




Peninsular said:


> Mah, non sono convinto che _bubblegum_ sia proprio dispregiativo - fa riferimento anche a una cosa nel suo modo spensierato, libero e non-palloso, anche se al servizio del commercio: dipende dal punto di vista da chi lo guarda. Molto dei miei canzoni preferiti si potrebbero definire _bubblegum pop... _sonoprofondi nella loro leggerezza!


Pen, my comment to Matrap was that was _slightly derogatory_. The definition given by the Free dictionary (_displaying an adolescent immaturity, as in style or taste)_ is certainly that. It may very well not be in this instance (it's a bit difficult to tell what the tone is from one sentence).


----------



## Lorena1970

Charles Costante said:


> Lo, I think that the opinion of the writer is more important here, not what the magazine actually is about. The writer could have said _......... for the trashy teenage magazine Mademoiselle_, which would obviously be translated completely differently.



I understand your point, of course, and I agree that we must interpreter the idea of the author, but the term must be read also referred to the context, and as you have probably seen I have suggested also a plain "(spensierata) rivista giovanile"
I disagree with you about "bubble-gum" being(slightly) derogatory here: I think it's just descriptive.


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> I understand your point, of course, and I agree that we must interpreter the idea of the author, but the term must be read also referred to the context, and as you have probably seen I have suggested also a plain "(spensierata) rivista giovanile"


I like 'giovanile'. 



> I disagree with you about "bubble-gum" being(slightly) derogatory here: I think it's just descriptive.


I didn't say it was, Lo.  My words were, "it may very well *not* be in this instance". I think that as a general rule it is - _slightly_ - but of course it all depends on context.


----------



## Lorena1970

Charles Costante said:


> I like 'giovanile'.


Me either . Probably, once again "the simplest the best"...


----------



## ray.

Charles Costante said:


> , 'bubble-gum teenage magazine' simply means a magazine that appeals to teenagers (immature when it comes to style and taste).


That is right, bubble-gum qualifies teenage: _(bubble-gum-teenage_) magazine. Forse perchè _'teenage_' è vago  (da 13 a 19 anni c'è molta differenza di gusti) ?


----------

